# Strawberry Park, Preston, Connecticut



## CharlieS (Aug 14, 2010)

Donna and I are spending this week in Preston, CT while visiting friends in the Newport, RI area. We chose Strawberry Park as a place to stay. It's highly rated by Woodall's and there are not many choices in this area. Here are my impressions of Strawberry Park:

It's very clean and seems to be well run
It's a great place for children. Lots of swimming, playgrounds, ball parks and other activities.

For retired folks like my wife and myself, however:
- It is very crowded and noisy at night - well beyone quiet hours
- Our camping spot is in the middle of an open field
- You are not allowed to walk you pet through the park (even on a leash)
- Laundry facilities are very small
- There are insufficent toilet and shower facilities
- It is expensive (relative to other parks we have visited)

These things do not seem to deter other campers as the park is filled to capacity.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

RE: Strawberry Park, Preston, Connecticut

not to be mean or anything ,, but what do u call  "expensive ?? " when i stay at the beach ,,, ocean front ,, it is $72.00 a night ,, $800 plus for the two weeks ,,  to me that is not to bad  ,, but i guess i am outta line ,, but i can't believe they won't let u walk u'r pet even on a leash  :O
But to put it in perspective ,, this last trip to the beach with campsight and all ,, we spent over $3,500 ,, and we did not eat out but once ,, we cooked out at the CG ,, and such ,, but we also did not toad a car ,, instead drove it ,, which makes up for more money spent


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

RE: Strawberry Park, Preston, Connecticut

but one more thing ,, beach chairs with umbrella run $100 a week rental ,, and the golf cart ,, (can not bring my own here) $175  a week ,, that is at least $500 just there ,, and that is not including fuel for the MH and the drove behind car ,, we did no shopping ,, yea we went and looked ,, but the one time we ate out ,, was at Margaritaville ,, and that was over 100 bucks ,, ( btw way my board repair does not count ,, $250 ,, i paid for that outta funds unknown )   :evil:


----------



## CharlieS (Aug 17, 2010)

Re: Strawberry Park, Preston, Connecticut

$500+ for the campsite for a week. I did not rent a golf cart but a week cost $350. In comparison, we spent the previous week at Kampersville on Lake Dunmore in Vermont for $280 which was a much nicer campground for the two of us. 

If you are young, have children, like to party, don't have pets, don't do laundry and cost is not a consideration - you may like Strawberry Park. My perspective is from a retired individual who does not have young children, prefers peace and quiet, has a small dog and goes to bed early.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Re: Strawberry Park, Preston, Connecticut

well i understand that ,, all the way ,, my kids are grown ,, but i am not reitred yet ,, but i still like the party atmosphere of the beach front area we stay at ,, i guees i have way too much Jimmy Buffet influence on me ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: .
But i am not knocking u in anyway ,, i too will some day hate the crowds and the noise ,,but not the beach ,, that is one thing i will never get tired of ,, if u see me in about 10 yrs ,, i will be the old gray haired guy (oppps already got that ) walking the beach all day ,, just looking for something to do  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## CharlieS (Aug 18, 2010)

Re: Strawberry Park, Preston, Connecticut

I'm with you on the beach. After all those years in the navy, I have salt water in my veins.


----------

